# Hey, I'm Daniel You can call me Dan



## Daniel.H88 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm a 17 year old who lives in Calgary AB. I'm an intermediate freestyle snowboarder. I ride most of the resorts in Banff AB but my Favorited is Sunshine village. I'm currently riding a 2013 gnu park pickle and Rome 390 boss bindings, but i am currently looking to upgrade to either a lib tech TRS or a T Rice pro. I hope learn a thing or two from you guys on this forum!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Dan, welcome.

There's a few Calgary guys around. My wife is from ctown but I snatched her to the US, but we're back in Alberta often enough. I haven't been to Sunshine yet, wife likes LL better but the next time we're in Banff I want to check it out.


----------



## Daniel.H88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Lake Louise is also great but it's a little further from sunshine most of my friends ride sunshine so that's why it's my go to.


----------



## 81689 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dan, 

As far as boards go, I ride a Nitro Pantera. It is a beast of a board. A little wider than normal w/ a stiff flex. Super fast all mountain board that is responsive and can fly in all conditions. My bindings are Nitro machine w/ a 9 stiffness/responsive rating. I would highly recommend this setup if you height and weight can handle it. I never get passed on the mountain and make it through all the flats w/ ease. It doesn't seem to be a popular board on the mountain as I think it is used mostly in Europe. I see a lot of the sterotypical people riding Burtons and Libtechs. But I promise this will not disappoint. I paid about $900 for the setup last year. You can currently get in on backcountry and milosport for about $550 since it was last season's.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome Dan! Indeed there are quite a few Calgarians lurking around here!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> My wife is from ctown but I snatched her to the US...


Willingly or against her will?

:wink:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ctoma said:


> Willingly or against her will?
> 
> :wink:


Once she had a taste of me she was powerless to resist >


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going to stick with Daniel.........at least until.....we get to know each other a little better........


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Or at least until you turn 18


----------

